# Dry/chapped lips on newborn?



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

My newborn DS, 2 days old, has what appears to be dry or chapped lips. Part of me is thinking this is normal after birth from being in amniotic fluid for 9 months, the other part of me is paranoid that he's not getting enough fluids and is getting dehydrated. My milk hasn't come in yet and I'm worried about him getting enough colostrum. He's wetting 5-6 dipes a day yesterday and today.

Advice please? If they are dry or chapped, is there anything I can do to help it?

Nervous 1st time mom here, please help!


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

my little guy got that too... I think for him he got little nursing blisters from nursing so vigoresly, and then they got dryed out and chapped looking... try your newfound weapon.... breastmilk on everything!!!


----------



## KonanKaren (Jul 15, 2004)

my baby had dry chapped lips too for a while after he was born eventhough my colostrum had come in. I just put some of that ultra pure lanolin that the LLL recommends for sore breasts/nipples due to breastfeeding on his lips. If he's wetting that many diapers a day your doing fine!


----------



## veggielover (Apr 17, 2004)

I second the breast milk and lansinoh remedies! My dd had the same problem after she was born, so I tried Lansinoh the first couple of days, then switched to breast milk. It worked great!! Now she's almost a year old, and if her skin/ lips get a little dry, I dab on a little bit of olive oil and it seems to do the trick! Hope this helps


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

I'll try the Lansinoh and bm now that it came in last night.

Thank you, ladies!!


----------



## Threefold (Nov 27, 2001)

both my babies had that, my dd still does occassionally. congrats on you babe!


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

My dd is only 11 days old and had this also about 3 days after she was born and it was gone on it's own in about 3 days after that!!! Good luck and hope that it goes away soon...


----------

